# My First Teaser Thread!! (2.0T FSI Content!!)



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

So over two days before christmas my car stopped dead in its tracks... After finally getting a police officer to call for a tow (both busters and Volkswagen Roadside let me down because of the snow) the car got towed up to clarkdale motors... As it was right before christmas, the car was not checked out until the monday after the holiday.
I get call from my service advisor telling me there is no compression on three cylinders and he needs permission to tear down the engine... The next day I get a call... 
This had happened...








Consequently... the engine is DONE!!! Apparently the mechanism that would protect the engine in case of a timing belt break failed... Luckily it is under warranty so they ordered a new long block for me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And because the engine is out of the car... I have decided to order a few new parts :rockin:
Yesterday I headed down to the states to pick up the first two of my new goodies... 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









and 
these








I have dropped both of to Phil and the guys @ Clarkdale Volkswagen (Vancouver, Canada) this morning to begin the fun!








The rest of the toys will be arriving on friday...
The car in question...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*TO BE CONTINUED!!!*


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
This had happened...










How many miles??? That belt is shredded bad and good luck with your BT build







Bob.G


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
How many miles??? That belt is shredded bad and good luck with your BT build







Bob.G

Thats actually not my belt... just a picture of a broken belt i found...
I think mine already hit the trash








about 35000 miles... give or take a few (50000km's)


----------



## shuto (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

HOly.. your engine broke? how were you abusing it?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (shuto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shuto* »_HOly.. your engine broke? how were you abusing it?

timing belt broke... and when that breaks nothing should technically happen... but in this case it did... and timing belts... catastrophic when they do fail...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
timing belt broke... and when that breaks nothing should technically happen... but in this case it did... and timing belts... catastrophic when they do fail... 

Interference engine . . . . something will always go bad if the timing belt breaks.
Dave


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Interference engine . . . . something will always go bad if the timing belt breaks.
Dave

its true... have witnessed the head get replaced on a b3 16v passat a few times... (not my car... was too young for it to be...







)


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

WOW nick that insane that it broke!!! oh and when this is finished you have to take me for a ride!!!!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_WOW nick that insane that it broke!!! oh and when this is finished you have to take me for a ride!!!!!









Stuff happens...







Especially in VW's
And whats the deal with your ride?!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Good luck with your build!


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so do you get an FSI or a TFSI as a replacement?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Stuff happens...







Especially in VW's
And whats the deal with your ride?!









Turbo kits put on hold i changed up the wheels tho or am in the process of changing them, i went down to 18's 
i put the BT on hold cause i gotta finish my vr-t rabbit, And i wanna clean everything i have up first, before i start putting more stuff into it!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (Oscar33)*

So today I made my way back down to the good OL US of A to the fine city of Bellingham... To pick up another part at Roger Jobs Audi/VW/Porsche/Jeep?







... They had an R8 parked inside... Also an RS4 outside, a good selection of the new TT-S! :rockin:

The injectors from this car...
















(mine still have the OEM part numbers on them








More to come!










_Modified by yvrnycracer at 9:32 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_So today I made my way back down to the good OL US of A to the fine city of Bellingham... To pick up another part at Roger Jobs Audi/VW/Porsche/Jeep?







... They had an R8 parked inside... Also an RS4 outside, a good selection of the new TT-S! :rockin:

The injectors from this car...








(mine still have the OEM part numbers on them








More to come!









_Modified by yvrnycracer at 9:32 PM 1-16-2009_

What's so funny??? The fact that I got hosed needing to spend $900 on those?







I guess all I can do is laugh! Thanks KMD and whoever you got them from!







Can't blame you for trying to make a buck!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
What's so funny??? The fact that I got hosed needing to spend $900 on those?







I guess all I can do is laugh! Thanks KMD and whoever you got them from!







Can't blame you for trying to make a buck!

No you sure can't... but now that the cat is out of the bag... we can all benefit








The "kmd injectors - or so they say" thread sure made for some entertaining reading








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4080220 <-- for those who forgot...


----------



## FSIGarage (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

Nice Car!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Well... had to go down to the USA today again... everyone seemed more pleasant... I wonder why?!








So I picked up the final pieces of the puzzle... 









I figure go big or go home right?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Todd was right of course... the ATP Turbo kit featuring a GT3071R :rockin:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









=====
The GT3071R Kit includes:
Garrett Dual Ball Bearing GT3071R turbo
ATP Cast Turbo Manifold
Tial External Wastegate
V Band Downpipe with External Wastegate Recirculation Port
Stainless Oil Feed and Return Lines
Stainless Coolant Feed and Return Lines
Inlet Piping with PCV Port
Intake Option
Connection to work with factory Intercooler
Hardware kit consisting of nuts/bolts/gaskets needed for install
====
Of course dropped the kit off to Phil @ Clarkdale Volkswagen (Vancouver, Canada) for the build to begin... a few other goodies will be coming from a few local shops... (gauges etc) and software of course to get this done right!
Should be fun!







Also engine mounts are going to be ordered as well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Should have a few build shots soon... LSD install should provide for some interesting pictures seeing the guts of a DSG!
Also to come the HPA DSG remap and when its available the clutchpack upgrade (which will allow the car to be tuned for more power!)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (FSIGarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSIGarage* »_Nice Car!

Thanks!


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

Wait? we have interference engines? for some reason i thought it was non


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (FuN:TuRBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuN:TuRBO* »_Wait? we have interference engines? for some reason i thought it was non


They will be interference motors because of 10.5 to 1 CR and overhead valve .







Bob.G


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

The engine is now fully apart and the rods are off at the machine shop having the pistons put on... :rockin:
Here are some photos of the 2.0TFSI fully apart and awaiting its new horspower!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
































Also dropped off the defi gauges... I have to say that those gauges are definitely the best quality gauges I have ever seen. Everything is controlled by the DEFILINK and the units, senders and accompanying pieces are bomb proof... definitely worth the investment! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Whats really nice is that the DEFILINK can actually log runs as well! 
Anyways... more to come soon!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

the dealer could have done the pistons they don't get pressed in, you can remove and install with your finger once you pop out the lock ring


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Some more pictures... 
Transmission is out... 
Empty Engine Bay...








Old stuff... lacks the nice look of new stuff :lol:








The DSG awaiting some bolts and then it will be pulled apart for the Limited Slip Diff








The new rods attached to the stock pistons waiting to go in!








VF Engine mounts are on order to go in (don't want to have the stock ones break) 
More to come!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

oh snap xxx rated material!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_oh snap xxx rated material!

its true...






















BTW... as soon as the track opens... I am chasing you down!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
its true...






















BTW... as soon as the track opens... I am chasing you down!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you wait your turn MR.! what tune will you be using?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

just seen ur local so TAPP right


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
you wait your turn MR.! what tune will you be using?

PM'd
Well... our track isn't open until ~april... so you get your chance... but once its open I am ready to stomp on everyone






















Will be taking the short drive over to HPA as soon as it hits the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Another toy arrived today... 
The Fiscon Mobile Pro Bluetooth kit...
















You ask yourself... how does this relate to a BT build... well I will show you...
This system integrates quite well with the RNS 510 (the OEM navi unit...)








and with the OEM MFD






















allowing you to send SMS, dial phone numbers, streaming audio from the device etc etc...
AND it adds a few extra practical engine-related displays to the MFD which is how its related to the build!!!!...








Amazing all that info will show up in the MFD... (the gauges are now officially just bling... aside from the EGT gauge...) 
I wasn't expecting the arrival of this... but I am pretty stoked about it!! :rockin:
One more new addition... 
Tomorrow the BSH True Seal Intake is arriving!
Also the 2.5" to 3" adapter so that it will accurately fit the Turbo inlet as well... (will also give a little more clearance for the WasteGate...)








How it will look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (minus the OEM noise pipe...)
Many thanks to [email protected] on this one... talked to him over the phone and was able to get the intake out right away! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Also big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Lou for his great review... inspired me to pull the trigger!















P.S. my Neuspeed P-FLO is up for sale... Make me an offer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Also big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Lou for his great review... inspired me to pull the trigger!















P.S. my Neuspeed P-FLO is up for sale... Make me an offer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweeeet!


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

Sweet build thread so far... on my watchlist.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (RoadRager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoadRager* »_Sweet build thread so far... on my watchlist.

thanks man








should have some new updates early next week... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

The guts of a DSG!
So Phil et al pulled apart the DSG today... Many many many little parts inside there... 
















The empty space there is the home of the Diff... and the current Open diff (useless for anything with power) is out and is being replaced by this... 








a Quaife Limited Slip Differential specifically made for the DSG... This will for sure help me get in to the mid to low 12's!... I am coming to get you LOU!!!!!















Sorry again for the bad pictures... my SLR is out of my possession so I have to use my blackberry... 
This is starting to come together nicely... can't wait to get my ride back... I have now been without it for 5 weeks and the city jetta just isn't doing it for me! 
Probably have another update in a few days!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by yvrnycracer at 12:17 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_The guts of a DSG!
...will for sure help me get in to the mid to low 12's!... I am coming to get you LOU!!!!!















_Modified by yvrnycracer at 12:17 PM 2-2-2009_

You better get low 12s or high 11s son!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
You better get low 12s or high 11s son!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh don't worry... I'll do what it takes to get my name high up on that list!!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

A little better pic courtesy of Phil who is working on this... DSG Guts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_A little better pic courtesy of Phil who is working on this... DSG Guts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








 
Where the other 1/2 mainly clutch pack ??







Bob.G


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Where the other 1/2 mainly clutch pack ??







Bob.G

I didn't take the photo... so... I don't know..


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

No pictures... but the engine and DSG are back together


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_No pictures... but the engine and DSG are back together









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Another little update...
Ordered the APR Hi-flow FSI fuel pump... 








Just from advice from the High Horsepower car owners I have decided to do this. There is nothing wrong with the high volume internals I currently have for my Stage 2+ setup... just wanted to go with a more complete solution!
Will have to order the USP low pressure fuel pump down the road because it has the tendency to not keep up with the needs of the High Pressure fuel pump! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I hear rumors that things are going back together!!! >8\
And of course special thanks goes to Kendall @ *Clarkdale Motorsports* (aka Clarkdale VW) for getting all the parts together and Phil + team for doing their usual awesome work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Can't wait... Will probably grab some shots tomorrow!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




_Modified by yvrnycracer at 5:22 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw these pics on my local forum from my build thread... The tech posted pics of what's done... 

_Quote »_
This happened today...
















and then somehow this happened.










I am extremely happy... the end is near!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
More to come! 
Again many many many thanks to Phil + team @ Clarkdale VW...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_I saw these pics on my local forum from my build thread... The tech posted pics of what's done... 
I am extremely happy... the end is near!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
More to come! 
Again many many many thanks to Phil + team @ Clarkdale VW... 

Man that turbo looks so nice hanging off that motor, but most of the things I've seen do look better from the back


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
Man that turbo looks so nice hanging off that motor, but most of the things I've seen do look better from the back









They do... they always do...
One quick shot of the glory hole...









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Just want to send a big thanks to:
Sean @ VF Engineering (for the set of mounts)
and 
Chris @ USP Motorsports ( for the APR Fuel Pump )
Both guys were very helpful in getting me parts overnight so we can get this project done








And again thanks to Phil + Kendall @ Clarkdale Motorsports for their usual hard work


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

man, it's coming together nicely, FYI I'm not done just remember that


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_man, it's coming together nicely, FYI I'm not done just remember that









And you think I will be done when this gets back on the road?!?!?!








I want low 11's... Goal right now is top 5















And with the clutch packs... sky's the limit...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes it is... the VF mounts were put in over the weekend... They do look sexxay in there. Also all of the gauge sensors were put in... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I love the notion that if the Oil Pressure Sensor "T" joint leaks I have to take the whole front bumper off...








I am hoping... and praying... that I will be able to destroy my winter tires this week...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

It was fired up today... I didn't get to hear it and the downpipe isn't atttached to the catback.. but apparently it ROARED through the dealership...








Hope it isn't that bad... 
Front end is back on and all its missing are a few wiring setups for the gauges and a few other odds and ends... OH YEAH... it needs to have the software loaded on as well, the ECU didn't exactly love the RS4 injectors








Anyways... maybe I can catch a small video tomorrow of it starting up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

you will be surprized how well it runs even with a mild tune the 3071 flows so well with FSI, I've yet to drive one with a LSD. But just with the VF mounts and good suspension if it's anything like mine and you use a little self control on the Gas pedal you can put the all the power staight to the ground


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

its taunting me be behind fences and gates...
Still has a little more work to be done...
Software was flashed on this morning and all engine/exhaust etc work done... Final installation of the gauges and the FISCON kit and it will be done... oh and some testing to ensure everything is done just right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
This will be the longest weekend in history...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

anything? can't wait keep us posted


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_its taunting me be behind fences and gates...
















I know exactly how you feel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_














I know exactly how you feel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

worst part is I drive past it 2-3 times a day if not more...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_ anything? can't wait keep us posted

no nothing...








MONDAY... i am sure I will have something... maybe not a car... but something... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This 2.slow I have is KILLING me... its hard to pass with it... One goes for maneuvers they are used to making on the road but 100hp just doesn't bring enough to the table to pass...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
worst part is I drive past it 2-3 times a day if not more...











yvrnycracer said:


> Haha Stalkin your own car


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_


yvrnycracer said:


> Haha Stalkin your own car






yvrnycracer said:


> Not my fault... it just so happens the dealership is on the way to most places I have to go on my daily travels...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

It will happen bro, don't rush it. I had plenty of down time due my constant modding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

It will happen bro, don't rush it. I had plenty of down time due my constant modding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just call 1552 and ask Shawn how many times I bugged the **** outta him.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Not my fault... it just so happens the dealership is on the way to most places I have to go on my daily travels...









Soon Daniel son soon.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dwest071 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

What wheels are those?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (Dwest071)*

hartmann gallardo reps... 
Don't have them anymore...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

I was present today for a fire up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Purrs like a champ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They apparently took it for a spin as well...







that... i did not witness...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_I was present today for a fire up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Purrs like a champ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They apparently took it for a spin as well...







that... i did not witness... 

Purrrrr







Right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but you shoulda jumped in for the test drive.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Purrrrr







Right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but you shoulda jumped in for the test drive.

it was on a hoist....


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
it was on a hoist....























So when do you get to drive it?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_














So when do you get to drive it?

Maybe tomorrow... 
Have to finish wiring the gauges, installing the Fiscon "Basic-Plus" kit and a Homelink sun visor... So that should be done maybe tomorrow...








Then the logging may begin...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Maybe tomorrow... 
Have to finish wiring the gauges, installing the Fiscon "Basic-Plus" kit and a Homelink sun visor... So that should be done maybe tomorrow...








Then the logging may begin...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*

Fire up a camera and snag some videos mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great buildup btw, subscribed


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_Fire up a camera and snag some videos mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great buildup btw, subscribed









Will do...
Today should be the big day... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









PAGE 3.... FINALLY...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Will do...
Today should be the big day... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









PAGE 3.... FINALLY...









You should totally camp out there like its grand opening or something


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
You should totally camp out there like its grand opening or something







































I can take up shop inside a Routan... Those stow and go seats provide a great spot for a mattress... and the in-car tv system... Can you say PS3 while you wait!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*








Are you sure there gonna call you its 11am here so it must be about closing time there.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







Are you sure there gonna call you its 11am here so it must be about closing time there.

West coast... unlike every other BT on this board... I am not in florida...








Its only 1pm here...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
West coast... unlike every other BT on this board... I am not in florida...








Its only 1pm here...










No ish!!I didnt realize that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wesssside b!tches!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*










yeeah yeeeah


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

well... not getting it today... 
actually it has only been 2 months... I have not had it over the span of 3 different months...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*








So wheres the car???


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







So wheres the car???

in the shop... a few more loose ends and a few test runs tomorrow and then its spending all of friday @ the detailer... isnt the dealership nice....


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
in the shop... a few more loose ends and a few test runs tomorrow and then its spending all of friday @ the detailer... isnt the dealership nice....









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

MKV dem some dirty dogs watch ya BT back.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*

Yyvrnycracer, you got it back yet?


_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 11:19 AM 2-19-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_ Yyvrnycracer, you got it back yet?

_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 11:19 AM 2-19-2009_

no... tomorrow...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

Atleast your not getting the ole " Two Weeks Tops"







I have been doing a few things myself and I can say it takes time to put all the pieces together right. Unless thats all you have to do. IE know phones ringing not picking up the kid and such.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_ Atleast your not getting the ole " Two Weeks Tops"







I have been doing a few things myself and I can say it takes time to put all the pieces together right. Unless thats all you have to do. IE know phones ringing not picking up the kid and such.

TODAY SHOULD BE THE BIG DAY!!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

today?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

were u been hidding


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

wow! can't wait to see the result! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (weitaro)*

Guess its Tomorrow again.Or he could be out driving it.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_Guess its Tomorrow again.Or he could be out driving it.

He has it... and has been kind of driving it around... still kind of suffering from bill shell shock...








Haven't had a chance to really take her out for a good rip as my car is fully tinted, running no front plate... and now loud... and I don't need any reason for them to give me a vehicle inspection...







(especially because they are targetting tinted cars because of a ongoing gang war...








It's very interesting to drive... needs some tweaking here and there but will be running logs tomorrow and going on the dyno... Will take it out on the highway for a good rip tomorrow on the way to the dyno...
The FISCON mobile unit is AWESOME!! (some functionality hasn't been implemented yet) Shows the revs and fuel remaining... EMFA doesn't pick up oil temperature, speed and something else... (can't remember) but dialing from the MFD and playing music is a breeze! 
More impressions tomorrow...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

interesting to drive, needs tweeks? we need to talk if it's running right It should be more like "holy grap" "man that's fast" "OMG" and such, I be it the boost might be different than when I finally got mine running right. IM me what it's doing explane what tweeks are needed.


_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 8:59 AM 2-21-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_interesting to drive, needs tweeks? we need to talk if it's running right It should be more like "holy grap" "man that's fast" "OMG" and such, I be it the boost might be different than when I finally got mine running right. IM me what it's doing explane what tweeks are needed.

_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 8:59 AM 2-21-2009_

PM'd... 
It is like HOLY CRAP on the highway!!!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
PM'd... 
It is like HOLY CRAP on the highway!!!
















Is it back


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







Is it back

YESSSSSSSSSSSS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
YESSSSSSSSSSSS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AND???


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (.:MKV:.)*

Stop teasing us yvrnycracer get that bad boy dialed in.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_Stop teasing us yvrnycracer get that bad boy dialed in.

HOLY shizzles is all I can say on the highway... 
Now I need new coilovers... its too bad K-sports are el crapo...








more money down the drain...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
HOLY shizzles is all I can say on the highway... 
Now I need new coilovers... its too bad K-sports are el crapo...








more money down the drain... 

whats wrong with your ksports? i run them with no issue


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
whats wrong with your ksports? i run them with no issue

don't want to start a forum hate thread... so you have PM...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

hmmmm me thinks...nahh YOU got pm!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_hmmmm me thinks...nahh YOU got pm!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

One of the first pics from Port Townsend...
Wish more Canadians had come out...








It was nice driving in an area where Front Plates and Tint don't matter... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

nice ride


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_nice ride

its a work in progress... my new "temporary" wheels...


----------



## kimhemm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Update ??


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (kimhemm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimhemm* »_Update ??
















X2


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (kimhemm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimhemm* »_Update ??
















Just ordered a new set of wheels and am deciding on suspesion... I am upgrading my ksports...
And when the money tree is ready for harvest I will be ordering a new set of brakes... 
A few other things should be coming soon...
I am just waiting for an update from the tuner... need more HORSEPOWERZ... 
(Also might need a new mechatronics unit...







)


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

bump


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Just a quick pic to bump the thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Should have a fun little update tomorrow...


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Nick i love your car, I cant wait to see the new wheels!!!


----------



## Dragonzdk (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

i so want my jetta to grow up to be just like that.....you must be having traction issues !








any numbers you can share?
nice work btw....very nice indeed


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

nice ride man...i met you at the revscene meet and we talked about air bags !!! 
nice to find u here !


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_nice ride man...i met you at the revscene meet and we talked about air bags !!! 
nice to find u here !









If i knew you drove a honda fit I wouldn't have talked to you...
























nice chatting to you... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Damn nice build up.
One hell of an excuse/reason to go big turbo.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What software are you running? Did you figure out the other functions of the bluetooth piece or the modules don't support it?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

do you have any numbers yet?


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


----------



## jaredbeatty (Apr 6, 2009)

bump for "where the hell did eveyone go" final numbers????


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jaredbeatty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredbeatty* »_bump for "where the hell did eveyone go" final numbers???? 


When you find them let them know I'm ready for a file with some boost! I didn't spend 1000.00 on parts and labor to have rods put in so I could drive around a atage 3+ car that Req 17 pounds of boost. I'm sure this guy didn't either. hopfully we can see some 400+ whp numbers soon.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
I am just waiting for an update from the tuner... need more HORSEPOWERZ... 
(Also might need a new mechatronics unit...







) 

come see me when u have waited a year


----------



## jaredbeatty (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

your waiting for software? get ahold of giac, when i looked at their software list they have a gt30 upgrade kit on the list for vf enginering, vf was getting around 550hp with in in house test vehicle but they actually dont sell a turbo kit with a gt30 series, it was just a in house thing. if that make sense


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (jaredbeatty)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jaredbeatty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredbeatty* »_your waiting for software? get ahold of giac, when i looked at their software list they have a gt30 upgrade kit on the list for vf enginering, vf was getting around 550hp with in in house test vehicle but they actually dont sell a turbo kit with a gt30 series, it was just a in house thing. if that make sense

Ya still waiting. I'll call nik about that but I dought it's for sale


----------



## jaredbeatty (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

also unitronic has software that says "Designed to run a KMD Injectors updated High pressure fuel pump, GT28xx.GT30XX family turbo's, preset at 20-22 PSI on stock n75 with 10lbs WG spring or EBC support" maybe you could have them change some of the presets for higher boost, the 20-22 boost rang equals out to about 360 hp range, that would be perfect for stock internal but if your running forged guts in your fsi maybe you could have them change the presets for higher boost?


----------



## jaredbeatty (Apr 6, 2009)

also im buying coilovers next month, can somone please give me input on whats good? there is so many choises......


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (jaredbeatty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredbeatty* »_also im buying coilovers next month, can somone please give me input on whats good? there is so many choises......

I've got the lightweight H&R Coilovers, love them to death. people say I have a considerable drop on my car and they are only half way threaded down. 
great product too!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (1sika3#2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sika3#2* »_
I've got the lightweight H&R Coilovers, love them to death. people say I have a considerable drop on my car and they are only half way threaded down. 
great product too!

only H and R ultralows go low... Regular H and R's you will get the same drop as a spring...
Either way Solid Product...
BTW HOLY THREADJACK BATMAN...








This isn't a suspension a suspension discussion area...


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

did you ever get dyno numbers done?


----------



## Hello Bob (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 NRG)*

You know guys, He's obviously selling crack in order to pay for ALL THIS AT ONCE! Either that or he sold 2 children to asian sweat shops, a kidney, took a 2nd morgage out on his house and is smuggling waffles across the U.S.-Canadian border!
J/K. The car look's F'n sick bro. How's that Quaif LSD working out for you? I'm thinking about doing that next. Looking forward to numbers!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jaredbeatty)*

I got forged guts same as him I'm trying to get over 400 whp


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hello Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hello Bob* »_You know guys, He's obviously selling crack in order to pay for ALL THIS AT ONCE! Either that or he sold 2 children to asian sweat shops, a kidney, took a 2nd morgage out on his house and is smuggling waffles across the U.S.-Canadian border!
J/K. The car look's F'n sick bro. How's that Quaif LSD working out for you? I'm thinking about doing that next. Looking forward to numbers!









X2 show me the dyno!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
only H and R ultralows go low... Regular H and R's you will get the same drop as a spring...
Either way Solid Product...
BTW HOLY THREADJACK BATMAN...








This isn't a suspension a suspension discussion area...
















I like how you care so much about a threadjack but not about those numbers..Bra this thread is usless without those numbers IMO so lets get this thread back on topic...*NUMBERS???????*
& I heard you got same numbers as Farenheit's 280whp on Revo's 3071r software.


----------



## jaredbeatty (Apr 6, 2009)

this is how i feel about this thread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV_-O4nfT2U


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (jaredbeatty)*


----------



## crabpot (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Somehow, I've never seen this thread before.








I saw your car at waterwerks last year, I was the black MK5 GTI 4 door with gunmetal CHs a couple of cars down. Saw your car at PT Cruise too and I didn't realize this was the same car, also didn't realize the BT upgrade, sick car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by crabpot at 10:41 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## zakspeed (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

How are you under warranty if you have so many mods? I am surprised Clarkdale is willing to do that for you...
Nice ride though I like the Lambo reps.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (zakspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakspeed* »_How are you under warranty if you have so many mods? I am surprised Clarkdale is willing to do that for you...
Nice ride though I like the Lambo reps.

Clarkdale is very fair about warranty... As long as something is not directly related to modification they will honor your warranty within reason... Which dealership do you deal with? My car was only stage 2 when things went bad... and they have been involved with every modification done... So they know the car inside out... 
Lambo reps are long gone...










_Modified by yvrnycracer at 5:00 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

NEW PICS COMING SOON!
And hopefully some more horsepowerz... Talking to some canadian's about a tune...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Well hate away guys...








Well I was never really happy with K-sports... (they rust like hell in wetter climates and make some pretty funky noises...)
So I decided it was time for new suspesion... OF COURSE I could never get as low as I wanted on coilovers... 
So I decided on AIR...








I decided to go with the MASON-TECH setup with the Stage 2 Accuair Controller...
The setup is as follows... 
Mason-tech signature front and rear shocks/struts
Dual Vlair 400C Compressors
Two 3 Gallon Tanks
Accuair E-Level 4 Corner Electronic Leveling System

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And of course some pictures... (I am not a photographer... so I apologize!)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It's still a work in progress of course, still have to finish up the trunk setup as the floor is just floating around... looking to add some more ICE








Car will go back in on friday night to get new brakes next week and hopefully get the frame chopped up so it doesn’t sit so high... I will be on a plain to munich the next day... hopefully will catch the last day of worthersee... We’ll see where the car sits after that and then take it from there!
Many thanks to Phil, Kendall and Andrew at Clarkdale Volkswagen / Clarkdale Motorsports for helping me with this ever evolving build... 
MORE TO COME.... including proper shots... should get some proper shots from the Leavenworth Cruise and hopefully will do a shoot with Oscar33... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Next on the docket... HPA stuff (still haven't gotten around to it...







) and sending the ECU off for some more power... I have to say the air handles as well as the coils did... to say the least I am impressed! 

_Modified by yvrnycracer at 3:06 PM 9-15-2009_


_Modified by yvrnycracer at 3:07 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all that and still no dyno
i never understood big HP show cars with trunks full of junk to add weight and rob the car of its increased power.
not impressed so far if you dont give us numbers


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

agree, but, some people do like to go the show *+* go.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_all that and still no dyno
i never understood big HP show cars with trunks full of junk to add weight and rob the car of its increased power.
not impressed so far if you don't give us numbers


I'm sure his dyno was much lower than he expected, numbers should have been very similar to the one from my car sense he has the file that was developed from the testing and logs from my car. Much lower than the quoted 400-500 whp the 3071 tune was said to be capable of. He got the tune after seeing JC's progress and hearing all the 400+ promises same as me. I'm sure they could tune my car and his for 370whp and over 400 with meth. Even know it's claimed that over 400 is possible on just pump.
But for some reason no updates have been provided to any of the 3 DSG beta cars. His, mine and the sister car to mine also built at 1552. If he and I chose to wait for the release of the production file we would see much better numbers. I've been flashed for a year now and I'm sure he's tired of waiting same as me which is why he plans to send of the ECU for proper tuning.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Will see what happens after I get back from my two trips... having some work done while I am away...
To be completely honest... removing the sway bar... and no more coiled springs weight is probably about the same with the stuff in the trunk (honestly couldn't weigh more than 30 pounds...) oh yeah... and no more spare tyre...








VW roadside is all I need... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

ne news on 3'S?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Have you gotten the newly released updated beta flash?
Any dyno charts on that?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

how did u pay for all of this??? and how much???
hmmm...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_Have you gotten the newly released updated beta flash?
Any dyno charts on that? 

nope... i haven't gotten anything...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

What BBK did you go with? And are you using spacers to clear the caliper? I have the same wheels and I've tried just about everyone's caliper fitment template, and everything seems to have clearance issues. Thanks.
-Trip


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_What BBK did you go with? And are you using spacers to clear the caliper? I have the same wheels and I've tried just about everyone's caliper fitment template, and everything seems to have clearance issues. Thanks.
-Trip

ECS stage 5... or whatever they call it...
My wheels are et35... no fitment issues...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Hahaha on man, that must be nice! 
That is the kit that I'm looking at also. Most likely I'll just have to run some spacers. When I held up there template, I was thinking this has to be a really funny joke from someone at ECS, because the template looked like it would need HUGE spacers to clear.








Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*more pics*

Pics for ya Nick- from Sam
They see you Rollin....THEY're Hating ahahah


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

wow... back from the dead!
Thanks Ty


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: My First Teaser Thread!! (yvrnycracer)*

Damn you are going crazy on your gli you need to be a feature car in eurotuner


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks for bringing this back from the dead... updates I SWEAR are coming soon... 
I have my WM setup sitting in the trunk a shiny new AFR gauge and just figuring out the boost controller! 
FUN TIMES!


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

OMG I'm literally doing the exact same setup for my GLI.







After the manifold comes in the custom fabrication work can begin and my car can start going back together. Car should be ready by Mid January. GOD I can't wait









How's that LSD working for you?? 


_Modified by combatready_2003 at 12:37 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

How do those upgraded engine mounts feel to you


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (combatready_2003)*

Heyy Nice ride man, just one question.... 
If you're on air WTF (W=why) are you sitting so high up? I'm on coilovers and I'm sitting lower than you....


----------



## hooper911 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (719MKV.t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *719MKV.t* »_Heyy Nice ride man, just one question.... 
If you're on air WTF (W=why) are you sitting so high up? I'm on coilovers and I'm sitting lower than you....

I dont think hes notched. And i believe the rolling shots were from when he was on coils.


----------

